# Afterwork Bath **BOOTY**



## MyaLover (Feb 29, 2008)

What I do after work... C&C as always


----------



## Roger (Feb 29, 2008)

I like the lighting generally, nice contrast....the exposure looks good as does the composition. The pose looks a little forced and the 'bum' looks like a little spotlight is on it so I imagine you dodged that area.....nice but it looks a little too obvious. A small fill light at the back would work much better. Overall a very nice effort though.


----------



## JaimeGibb (Feb 29, 2008)

I love the lighting on this one. A lot more than the lighting you were using for the others. I know you were going for the high contrast, but this look is a lot softer and a lot more sexy. Awesome.


----------



## Arch (Feb 29, 2008)

^ i agree, very nice :thumbup:


----------



## niforpix (Feb 29, 2008)

I like this one too. It looks a lot more natural than your other shots to be honest.


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 29, 2008)

Thank you all for the feedback!


----------



## cosmom3 (Feb 29, 2008)

Her look and pose seems very natural to me. You did a good job capturing that side of her.:thumbup:


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 29, 2008)

Honestly, this is the best shot I think you have posted yet.


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 29, 2008)

lifeafter2am said:


> Honestly, this is the best shot I think you have posted yet.



Really?  When i took it and looked at it, i went "Eh..:er:. what the hell, ill throw it up on the forum and see what people think."   

But I digress...  Thank you very much!


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 29, 2008)

cosmom3 said:


> Her look and pose seems very natural to me. You did a good job capturing that side of her.:thumbup:



Her = Me  Its a Self Port


----------



## cosmom3 (Feb 29, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> Her = Me  Its a Self Port


Thats one long timer than 

Well good job at capturing a soft side of yourself.


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 29, 2008)

cosmom3 said:


> Thats one long timer than
> 
> Well good job at capturing a soft side of yourself.



Remote   Thank you!


----------



## kundalini (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm really diggin' the front lighting on this one and the warmth you have given.  Something about me wants just a bit more (reflected) lighting on the back side to reduce the harsh shadow.  I also think the focus is a little soft, perhaps a smaller aperture (?), but that could be what your aim was.


----------



## Orlandoech (Feb 29, 2008)

Why is there a roll of toilet paper in the the pic where the tub is?


----------



## MyaLover (Mar 1, 2008)

Orlandoech said:


> Why is there a roll of toilet paper in the the pic where the tub is?




Ha!  That is funny, its actually I towel bar but I can see where you might see that.  How about some suggestions to fix it?


----------



## dklod (Mar 1, 2008)

lifeafter2am said:


> Honestly, this is the best shot I think you have posted yet.


 
absolutely...


----------



## MyaLover (Mar 2, 2008)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Rachelsne (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice pose, nice lighting, I like the softer less harsh look, are you holding the remote in your left hand under the towel, your thumb looks slightly out of place?


----------



## MyaLover (Mar 2, 2008)

No im not holding the remote in the pic... its a secret hahaha


----------



## Rachelsne (Mar 2, 2008)

lol


----------



## Darrell C. (Mar 3, 2008)

I like how the lighting on the front is brighter then the back of you. It lets your imagination wonder...lol


----------



## Mesoam (Mar 3, 2008)

you and I have different ways of doing things i gues...i hit the gym then grab a beer 

whatever toots your horn


----------



## MyaLover (Mar 4, 2008)

Trust me, after a long day where I work, theres nothing better!


----------



## benjieO (Mar 4, 2008)

i love how this is lighted and the pose is very natural.  as everybody said, this is a great shot!


----------



## kevinblahh (Mar 4, 2008)

good shot


----------



## Tiberius47 (Mar 5, 2008)

Very nice, but I think it needs a bit more space on the left of the image to give the model some space to face into.


----------



## DragonHeart (Mar 7, 2008)

really nice... very sexy and beautiful.


----------



## Sontizzle (Mar 16, 2008)

have u ever taken a picture with your clothes on?


----------



## MyaLover (Mar 16, 2008)

Lots!  But im trying out some new techniques.  I could ask some people on here that similar question regarding their kids or dogs. I put them on here for constructive criticism, and thats what I expect, regardless of what the photo is of.  In addition, I give warnings for all my photos so if you dont like it, dont look at it.  That simple.


----------



## TCimages (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice work Mya.  Sexy


----------



## MyaLover (Mar 16, 2008)

Thank you!


----------

